# I Got a pic for Y'all



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats the Way It IS!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good Richard and true!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh man is that great !!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ha!!!!! DEAD on Man


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought we weren't supposed to put raw sewage in the ocean.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one Richard, its the lead I worry about affecting the sea life.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your right hassell and Don had a point too, would a coyote bait have been better!?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Here I thought I could use it for skunk bait ??

I think it is actually develped for deep sea fishing


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks RRH----you made my Day--I hope they filled him with PORK Dinner and loaded his pockets with pickled pigs feet-----sb*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...pickled pigs feet !

I wonder...do musilums play foot ball ???


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL Pigs feet eh, No we are not supposed to Offend Anyone now but its Ok to Shootem and feed'em to the Fish LOL Oh Well Thats the Way It Goes. You See Yall just got it all Wrong they dont want to offend Us they just want US ALL DEAD!! They Really wouldnt Want me In the Whitehouse I would be Sending a Whole Lot of People Back to their Native Countries at the FIRST Sign of them Breaking ONE of Our Laws! And No I am Not Discussing POLITICS Just Speaking from My Heart! I Hope and Pray Each of You Have an Awesome Night!!


----------

